# Juvenile Lace Monitor Sexing



## Adi.sztraka (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys

Recently got my first Lacey. He's around a month old and owner wasn't able to confirm sex. I'm hoping for male but any way to tell for sure at this point?

Here's a couple pics if it helps. Cheers.


----------



## saikrett (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry mate, not a Lace Monitor,


----------



## cement (Dec 6, 2015)

and sorry mate, not a month old


----------



## Adi.sztraka (Dec 6, 2015)

Really? My friend bought him completely convinced he was a Lacy but recently decided he'd rather my Carpet Python (so we did a trade). If he isn't a Lacy I can only guess he must be a Spotted Tree Monitor - is that right? Argh! seems I got duped.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2015)

Adi.sztraka said:


> Recently got my first Lacey. He's around a month old and owner wasn't able to confirm sex.



This is what's wrong with the hobby.... people just don't research. How you can obtain a permit & buy a monitor thinking its a lacie whilst obviously knowing so little about them (even down to what they look like) is beyond me. Try a beardie mate.



Adi.sztraka said:


> I'm hoping for male but any way to tell for sure at this point?



For future reference you can't accurately sex them until they're at least a year old, sometimes older (when their head shape changes & the male develops hemipenal bulges, also different behaviour).... any earlier is a guess with a 50% chance of getting it right.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2015)

From the second photo, it looks like it could be a sand monitor (varanus gouldii). Some more photos of its back will help ID it. It is hard to tell from the photo. Is the tail a creamy colour at the tip?


----------



## Dendrobates (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks nothing like a sand monitor, and looks nothing like a lace monitor. It's extremely easy to ID just from those photos - it's an adult of the rainforest form of the Spotted Tree Monitor (Varanus scalaris 'kuranda'). 
Surely this is a **** take anyway, or are people just getting dumber..


----------



## Stuart (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmmm..
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/kuranda/reptiles-amphibians/ridge-tailed-monitor/1097306954


----------

